# Sawmill visitors



## Grizzerbear (Dec 1, 2011)

I saw my own lumber using a Woodmizer LT15. It has been indispensible for the construction of our timber frame home and multiple projects. Mice are a particular problem when storing anything outside here. I recently discovered a couple of visitors that help with that particular issue though. That beauty in front is about six feet long.


----------



## Andy123 (Aug 17, 2011)

That is a great way to start your day.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Love wood. Hate snakes…................


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Whoa! I have a LT15, and now I will be scared to open the battery box!!!


----------



## nick85 (Apr 1, 2012)

Think I'd be pulling an Indiana Jones and freaking out…


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Snakes? I hate snakes!


----------



## WoodworkingGeek (Jan 11, 2011)

Do you know what kind they are?


----------



## Grizzerbear (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes, a cup of coffee is definitely a better way to start the day. Opening the battery box will never be the same for anyone who sees that picture. No need to go ballistic on them though-they are non-poisonous black snakes. Unless you count induced heart attacks, they are pretty harmless. Several years ago I saw one that had to have been over seven feet long. They are better than a dozen alley cats when it comes to mice. Some people say that they even keep poisonous snakes away.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks like the sun hit the black plastic battery box and warmed up the box with the heat attracting them. They must have crawled in through the cable holes.

Let me guess, you store the battery inside during the winter and just went out to fire up the mill for your first spring project.

I'll stick with mouse traps and cats….

Major tool envy on the Wood Mizer though. I had a guy bring up his 20 foot Mizer with all the hydraulics to mill timbers and boards on site for my TF back in '96. I waffled quite a bit about buying a mill to do it myself, but the construction slush fund was running low.

I shed a tear every time a cut up a big red oak trunk for firewood and think "if only I had a Wood Mizer".


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I woulda ran and screamed like a 10 year old girl the moment that box opened. Somehin about snakes freaks me out … might be the fact that they can move without having legs.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

Those are awesome. We had some big indigos back where I used to live. They would scare people (and the dogs) when disturbed but were quite docile. Love them. Rats are so destructive when left unchecked.

One time a friend saw one in our basement and thought it was a motorcycle tire.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Luckily, those don't seem to be an issue with my chainsaw mill.

I'm still envious of bandsaw mills… snakes and all.


----------



## Grizzerbear (Dec 1, 2011)

Ssnvet, right you are about the snakes. And, some prolonged and slow-to-resolve foot injuries kept me from my mill for a while. It was good to get it uncovered in spite of the unexpected guests.

David, I had to look up indigo snakes. Yikes! They get even larger! But both species are pretty docile it seems. You wrote: "One time a friend saw one in our basement and thought it was a motorcycle tire." Hilarious. Did you attend the funeral or just send flowers? Lol.


----------

